# From Arkansas



## Arkymedic (Sep 22, 2007)

This ol redneck from Arkansas goes down to Texas and is sitting in a bar having a beer when he looks up and sees a picture of Bill Clinton on the wall. He looks at the people around him and says "boys thats the biggest horses *** that ever lived". The guy on the left stool of him knocks him clean out. Dazed the man staggers back to his seat and sees a picture of Hillary Clinton above his head. "Boys that is the second biggest horses *** that ever lived". The woman to his right glares and knocks his *** out. When he comes to and staggers back up on his stool he asks the bartender Damn what is their problem? Is this Clinton country? The bartender laughed out loud and said "No Sir this is horse country".


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 23, 2007)

BAHAHAHAHA!!!!  love them horse jokes!


----------

